# Unser Teich



## pufferlecker (15. Apr. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

auch ich möchte mich und unseren kleinen Teich hier vorstellen. 
Wir, meine Partnerin und ich, sind vor einem Jahr aus der Stadt aufs Land gezogen. Fürs gleiche Geld wie in der Stadt gibt es hier 10 qm mehr Wohnfläche, einen Garten, eine Garage und natürlich auch einen Teich. Die Lebensqualität wurde durch den Umzug um einiges gesteigert. In unserem Garten trifft man auf viele Tiere wie zum Beispiel Vögel, Eichhörnchen, Hasen, Rehe und auch einen __ Reiher.

Die Renovierung der Wohnung und auch die Arbeiten im Garten standen im letzten Jahr natürlich im Vordergrund. Aber am Teich wurden auch Kleinigkeiten gemacht. Da er doch recht runtergekommen war haben wir das Wasser abgelassen, den Teich gesäubert und wieder mit Brunnenwasser (ca 5000 Liter) gefüllt. Die Tiere, wie __ Frösche und __ Molche, haben wir natürlich "gerettet". Sie wurden für die paar Stunden in einem großen Speißkübel untergebracht und nachher wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Nachdem ich das Wasser habe testen lassen wurden auch 7 Goldfische gekauft. Drei haben den harten Winter überlebt, zwei sind verstorben und die anderen zwei hat der Reiher geholt. Im letzten Jahr haben wir eine Springbrunnenpumpe (von Aldi) in den Teich gesetzt. Einzige Pflanze im Teich ist zur Zeit eine kleine Seerose. 

Geplant ist ein kleiner Bachlauf von einem aufgeschütteten Berg. Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Filter und einer Pumpe bin ich dann hier über dieses Forum gestolpert und habe mich angemeldet. Da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe hoffe ich hier Infos zu erhalten, um mein Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzen zu können. Bilder vom Teich werde ich auch einstellen.

Lieben Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen

Freue mich schon auf Bilder 

Dein Nick läßt auf "Eisenbahnfreund" schließen ..... bei uns in Österreich sagt man auch "Pufferküsser" .... war bis 2002 auch einer 
Hast du vor eine Gartenbahn (LGB = Lehmann Großbahn) zu integrieren


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

herzlich willkommen. Das siehst Du schon richtig  -  ohne Bilder wird das nix  .

[OT] Servus Helmut: Vielleicht ißt er auch nur gerne Kartoffelpuffer (für Dich Reiberdatschi) mmmmmh lecker![/OT]


----------



## pufferlecker (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

du hast richtig geraten,  ich bin auch ein Eisenbahnfreund. Mein damals intensiver betriebenes Hobby habe ich zum Beruf gemacht. Wenn ich wollte dann könnte ich Züge in 1:220 und auch in 1:1 jeden Tag  . Unsere Vermieterin hätte nichts gegen den Bau einer Garteneisenbahn. Ich könnte mir vorstellen so ein Vorhaben zu verwirklichen wenn ich mal meinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand angetreten habe. 

Damit ich den Übergang zum Thema Teich finde sollte ich vielleicht mal anfangen die Anschaffungskosten einer Garteneisenbahn in Goldfische umzurechnen 

Bilder vom Teich habe ich ins Album eingestellt

Gruß vom Pufferlecker


----------



## pufferlecker (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Christine,

herzlichen Dank für die nette Begrüßung hier im Forum. 

Die Kartoffelpuffer hätte ich dann gern mit Apfelmus und etwas Zucker 

Gruß aus dem Tal der Wupper vom Kartoffelpuffer essenden Pufferlecker


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

 na dann :willkommen im Forum.
Jetzt sind alle schon sehr gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus Andreas,
herzlich Willkommen.
Das sieht ja schon recht vielversprechend aus.
Die Halbinsel bietet sich ja richtig als Terasse an, hast du so etwas geplant?
Die Folie im Uferbereich solltest du noch verstecken, am besten unter einer Ufermatte.
Mit den Bachlaufpumpen ist das Geschmacksache.
Von den VDE Bestimmungen her sollte es eine 12V Pumpe sein (Sicherheitskleinspannung).
Jedoch die meisten haben 220V.
Wichtig ist die Leistung. Schau darauf, daß es eine sparsame Pumpe ist.
Oft hast du da für die selbe Literleistung oft die Vierfache Aufnahmeleistung der Pumpe und somit
vierfache Stromkosten.
Dann kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, was du realisieren willst, bei einem kleinen ruhig
vor sich hin schlängelnden Bächlein reicht oft wirklich eine kleine Pumpe.
Ob nun Noname oder Markenpumpe, das ist Dir überlassen.(ob sich der oft 5 - 10-fache Preis
rechnet?)
Ich selbst (obwohl Elektriker) habe eine Noname und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Also probier doch einfach deine Aldi Pumpe aus, vielleicht erfüllt sie ja den Zweck.
Und wenn nicht, kannst Du dir ja immer noch was anderes zulegen.
lg Grüße und viele erholsame Stunden am Teich wünscht Dir Markus.


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Von den VDE Bestimmungen her sollte es eine 12V Pumpe sein (Sicherheitskleinspannung).
> Jedoch die meisten haben 220V.



Hallo Markus,

hast Du da mal einen Link für die genaue Bestimmung. Bisher dachte ich immer, das gilt nur für Schwimmteiche und Swimmingpools. Mich irritiert da ein wenig das riesige Angebot an 220 Volt-Pumpen und das geringe an 12-Volt-Pumpen, wenn es denn wirklich vorgeschrieben ist.

Ich kenne früher vom Telefon ja noch den Zusatz "Darf nicht im deutschen Netz betrieben werden" aber auf Pumpen hab ich noch nie gesehen "darf nicht in deutschen Teichen versenkt werden".


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

Du musst aber auch dringend etwas an der Folieabdeckung machen, damit sie nicht kaputt geht.

Übrigens: Investier lieber in die Gartenbahn. Wenn Du dir das in Goldfischen auszahlen lässt, ist der Teich wegen Überfüllung geschlossen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Christine , das müsste die VDE 0100/702 sein.
Die bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf Schwimmteiche bzw. Schwimmbäder im Freien.
Bei einem vorhandenen FI <30mA dürfte es auch bei einem normalen Teich
und 220V zulässig sein. Aber mir geht es da in erster Linie um den Berührungsschutz.
Ein defektes Kabel oder eine frei gelegte Kabelader unter Wasser, fehlender oder nicht
funktionierender FI und irgendeine Person langt ins Wasser, schon haben wir den
Salat.Kommt Gott sei Dank seltenst vor, aber will ich nur gesagt haben.
Es ist richtig, auf den Pumpen steht dies nie droben.Aber auch auf dem Fön steht nicht droben" bitte nicht während des Badens verwenden.Aber wenn  Du die Gebrauchsan-
weisung liest, dann findest Du meistens irgendeinen Satz der sich auf die Thematik bezieht.
Natürlich reicht es aus wenn man die Pumpe aussteckt, dann hat man eine mechanische
Trennung und kann beruhigt ins Wasser langen oder steigen.
Ich wollte dies nur wegen der Sicherheit eben anmerken.
Aber nagel mich jetzt nicht mit der VDE Bestimmung fest, da muß ich mich erst
in der Arbeit genau einlesen.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr zu der Thematik.
lg Markus


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Markus,

also ein FI-Schalter sollte ja wohl selbstverständlich sein. 

Aber das mit der Bestimmung ist schon ganz wichtig - ich gehe mal locker davon aus,  dass 90% aller Teichpumpen 220 V haben.Und wenn Du sagst, es sollte von den VDE-Bestimmung her dieses oder jenes sein, dann muss das schon passen, sonst werden doch eine Menge User verunsichert.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Christine,
Ich will natürlich keinen verunsichern.
Natürlich ist bei Neubauten ein FI selbstverständlich und auch ein bewußter
Teichbauer rüstet nach.(Doch dieser muß auch funktionieren und sollte auch < 30mA sein).
Natürlich ist das Beispiel was ich gebracht habe, eine Verkettung mehrerer unglücklicher
Zufälle, aber bei Stromunfällen ist das meistens so.
 Aber in Altbauten ist ein FI nicht zwingend erforderlich.(Solange an
der Elektrik nicht umgebaut wird). 
Und ich glaube, daß es schon noch etliche Teichbesitzer in Altbauhäusern gibt, die keinen FI haben.
Auch ich habe in meiner Berufslaufbahn (25Jahre) schon die tollsten Sachen
gesehen. Da heist es dann, ach das geht schon so.Ich bin da halt ein bischen sensibler.
Wie gesagt ist die Pumpe ausgesteckt kann ja nichts passieren.
Sorry, wenn ich da jetzt viele verunsichert habe.
lg Markus


----------



## pufferlecker (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Markus,

eine Terasse ist auf der kleinen Halbinsel nicht geplant. Wir haben schon eine direkt am Haus. 
Von dort kann man auch den Teich überblicken. Ein Teil der Folie wird schon verschwinden wenn
ich wieder mehr Wasser in den Teich lasse. Zur Zeit habe ich ein kleines Loch, welches ich erst
beseitigen muß. Ufermatten sind von meiner Seite aus auch in Planung. Mit der Pumpe und dem Filter
habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Das Angebot ist ja riesig und der Preisunterschied, wie du ja
schon geschrieben hast, ebenfalls. Auf die paar Tage kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an.

Gruß aus dem Tal der Wupper

Andreas


----------



## pufferlecker (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch dringend etwas an der Folieabdeckung machen, damit sie nicht kaputt geht.




Hallo Christine,

die Folie wird mit der Zeit auf alle Fälle verschwinden. Zuerst muß ich ein kleines Loch
beseitigen damit ich wieder mehr Wasser einfüllen kann. Der Rest wird dann wohl
unter Ufermatten versteckt.
Die Umrechnerei in Goldfische habe ich aufgegeben weil ich sonst einen Teil des 
Gartens in einen Teich umwandeln muß 

Gruß aus dem Tal der Wupper

Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich*

@christine
hallo christine ,
Ich habe mir jetzt die dazugehörige VDE besorgt.
Es ist die VDE 0100/702, diese ist aber 18 Seiten lang.
Da aber eine Vervielfältigung verboten ist kann ich sie hier nicht einstellen, also
geb ich es, ich hoffe sachgerecht in eigenen Worten wieder.
Also es dürfen nur fest angebrachte Verbrauchsmittel verwendet werden, die für die besondere Verwendung hergestellt sind (dies erfüllen normalerweise Bachlaufpumpen/Teichpumpen).
Und nur wenn eine automatische Abschaltung der Stromversorgung unter Verwendung
einer Fehlerstrom- Schutzeinrichtung mit einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrom von <=30mA
vorhanden ist.(FI mit Auslösung <=30mA)
Und jetzt das wichtigste , die nur in Betrieb sind, wenn sich keine Person in dem Bereich 0
(das ist der Gartenteich/bzw. Schwimmteich/Schwimmbad) befindet.
Also bei einem Bachlauf über Zeitschaltuhr, wirds schon wieder schwieriger.
Da kann ich nicht garantieren, wenn ich in der Arbeit bin, daß momentan keiner
in meinem Gartenteich steht oder hineinlangt.
Aber ansonsten,wenn alle obrigen Punkte erfüllt sind, darf eine 230V Pumpe generell verwendet werden. So lese ich das aus der VDE Bestimmung.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden im Forum, der sich damit auskennt.


Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende Markus


----------

